

Microsoft’s app store was designed by engineers - marak210
http://marakblog.wordpress.com/2013/02/09/microsofts-app-store-was-designed-by-engineers/

======
pedalpete
First off, ugly is in the eye of the beholder. I don't find it ugly, I find it
nice and original.

Secondly, the idea isn't to push as many apps as you can in one space. That
just leads to the paradox of choice. A smaller selection on the screen which
is readable and not overwhelming can be quite effective.

I agree that a search box should maybe be present, but I disagree with most of
this article.

